# Insomniac's Thread...



## caseydog (Feb 20, 2017)

I am a freelance photographer with a rather narrow specialty. So, I may work 25 days or more one month, and 5 days the next. On the 20-plus day months, I am rarely working in Dallas, so I spend a lot of time on planes, in airports and sleeping in hotels. On the 5-day months, my body clock takes time to get with the program.

This creates some sleep issues. Well, that and I'm an old fart. 

My posts here are often a reflection of that. It is 3:03 AM as I am posting this. On the road, I have my laptop, and when I can't sleep, I surf. 

So, any other insomniacs here? Just curious. I can't imagine I am the only one, but it wouldn't be the first time I was wrong. 

CD


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Feb 20, 2017)

I usually hang out here at night.  I work 12 hour shifts as an RN in the nursing home.  Love my job.  But right around now I'm done with my work and everyone is asleep.


----------



## caseydog (Feb 20, 2017)

PrincessFiona60 said:


> I usually hang out here at night.  I work 12 hour shifts as an RN in the nursing home.  Love my job.  But right around now I'm done with my work and everyone is asleep.



My sister is a hospital RN. She's been an RN for about 35 years. To patients, she is more involved than the doctors. I can't tell enough people how proud of her I am. I have very high regards for RNs. It is a very admirable profession. 

CD


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Feb 20, 2017)

Thank you!  I've been an RN for 19 years.  Fully dedicated to my old folks.  Hospitals are too fast for me, I don't get to know the patients before they are sent home.  Here, we are a family and I know my patients very well.


----------



## caseydog (Feb 20, 2017)

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Thank you!  I've been an RN for 19 years.  Fully dedicated to my old folks.  Hospitals are too fast for me, I don't get to know the patients before they are sent home.  Here, we are a family and I know my patients very well.



I think my sister would sometimes like to change places with you. She is a hospital RN in Houston, currently the 4th largest city in the US, and it is about pass Chicago for third place. She doesn't get to know her patients for very long. But, she probably spends more time with them than their doctors. That part is probably not a whole lot different in your position. 

CD


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Feb 20, 2017)

Nope, the doctors see them for about 20 minutes every two months, unless they get sick.

Time to go home soon...


----------



## Zagut (Feb 20, 2017)

I'm not an insomniac but I often wake up in the middle of my sleep and can't get back to it.

I don't reach for the internet but I do reach for the book I was reading when I fell asleep.

Sometimes it puts me right back to sleep. (For some reason the good books do this.)
Other times I end up reading until it's time to face the new day.


----------



## Steve Kroll (Feb 20, 2017)

I used to be a terrible sleeper. I'd wake three or four times in the middle of the night. Sometimes I would just stay up because I couldn't fall back asleep.

Then, about 4 months ago, I purchased a new mattress. Previous to this purchase I had always slept on a firm mattress, because that was what a doctor recommended 25 years ago to remedy some back issues. He also suggested sleeping with a pillow between my knees to keep everything in alignment. So that's exactly what I did... for many, many years.

Well, a trip to California in 2015 changed my way of thinking. I stayed at a bed and breakfast in Santa Maria, and for the two weeks I was there had the best sleep of my entire life. I would go to bed around 10 and sleep though the entire night, often not getting up until 8 the next morning. My wife at the time also observed I wasn't tossing and turning as much, too.

So I went to the lady that ran the place and asked her about the mattress. Turns out it was an "ultra plush" design with a pillowtop - pretty much the opposite of what that doctor had recommended so many years ago. I would get into this bed and it would just sort of envelop me. It was awesome. Even if I tried, I simply could not stay awake in this bed.

When I moved into my new house last October, I bought myself a bedroom set, as well as the exact same mattress I had enjoyed at the B&B. Best decision I ever made. I also ditched the knee pillow after a couple of months because it would just make me hot and sweaty, and seemed to cause more problems than it solved.

Long story short: I truly enjoy bedtime again. I can't remember the last time I awoke in the middle of the night. And I no longer fight the urge to nod off at my desk in the middle of the afternoon.


----------



## buckytom (Feb 20, 2017)

It also helps, I guess, to have the entire bed - of your choosing - to yourself.

When we moved into our new house, my wife and I had a few months to pick out a mattress as or bedroom furniture was being hand made in Amish communities in Pennsylvania and Ohio.
At the same time, we shopped for a bed for our son. 

We must have tried out hundreds of matresses in dozens of stores. We drove the salespeople nuts.

DW and I ended up with a firm bed with just the right amount of "memory" give, and my boy chose a pillow top thing that I call the big marshmallow. 

In the end, I'm lucky if I get 3 hours a day in our big bed.


----------



## Addie (Feb 20, 2017)

I have a studio apartment in an elderly housing building. So there is not much housework to do to keep me busy. And having Pirate here with me, what little there is, I am only to happy to let him do it. It keeps him out of my hair. 

So I can't say that I am exhausted at the end of the day. Unless I have to go out for several hours. As a result, being in the house all the time I can take a nap whenever the need for one overtakes me. I have a foam-pedic mattress. I have no trouble falling asleep. When I am really tired, I can easily sleep for 10 hours straight. But then I am up for 12-15 hours straight. 

I eat only when I feel the need to. Not by the clock. As a result, I have lost 165 pounds this past year. I feel a lot healthier. 

Tomorrow I have an appointment with Dermatology. So right now I have to jump into the shower and get my clothes ready.


----------



## Katie H (Feb 20, 2017)

Even though I used to be a Night Owl, age and "arthur" have changed that.  I've never been a daytime sleeper, in spite of from time to time having to work the graveyard shift or back-to-back shifts.  My body thinks the only time to sleep is at night.  I've even tried to make my sleeping environment quiet and darker than the inside of a cow to "fool" my body to think it was nighttime.  Nope.  No dice.

Now I have, on average, 8 hours of sack time, of which most of it is spent sleeping.  However, with recent health issues involving both of us, I am now sleeping about 4 hours per night.  Not consecutive hours unfortunately.  One of my docs even has prescribed a sleeping aid, but it helps very little.  All it does is ensure I fall asleep without any delay.

I usually lie down for about an hour in the afternoon to get some rest, but I don't sleep as I already explained.  At least, being still and calm recharges my battery.

My sleeping issues aren't likely to change in the near future and I've accepted that this is the new normal and will make my way through it.

Sure wish I could fall asleep on a dime at a moment's notice like Glenn does.  I swear he could fall asleep walking to the bedroom.


----------



## Cheryl J (Feb 20, 2017)

Funny, I almost started a generic thread the other night about how many pillows y'all use when sleeping.   I have 3 pillows on my bed - being a lone side sleeper in a big bed, one pillow is for under my head and 2 are for cuddling.  Great for winter, but a little too constricting for the warmer months.

I used to sleep 6 or 7 hours straight but the past few years, not so much.  Sometimes I'll flip on the TV in the wee hours - I don't like to do that because I don't want to become dependent on it. 

I love my pillow top on a rather firm mattress, works for me.  Usually.


----------



## Kayelle (Feb 20, 2017)

Addie said:


> I have a studio apartment in an elderly housing building. So there is not much housework to do to keep me busy. And having Pirate here with me, what little there is, I am only to happy to let him do it. It keeps him out of my hair.
> 
> So I can't say that I am exhausted at the end of the day. Unless I have to go out for several hours. As a result, being in the house all the time I can take a nap whenever the need for one overtakes me. I have a foam-pedic mattress. I have no trouble falling asleep. When I am really tired, I can easily sleep for 10 hours straight. But then I am up for 12-15 hours straight.
> 
> ...



Addie, the *BS meter is clanging.*.... if you are really the *4'7" *you claim, the only way you could have lost *165 lbs*. is if Pirate actually moved out.


----------



## GotGarlic (Feb 20, 2017)

Kayelle said:


> Addie, the *BS meter is clanging.*.... if you are really the *4'7" *you claim, the only way you could have lost *165 lbs*. is if Pirate actually moved out.



Hmmm. And I thought she lost a lot of weight a couple years ago.


----------



## Cheryl J (Feb 20, 2017)

Kayelle said:


> Addie, the *BS meter is clanging.*.... if you are really the *4'7" *you claim, the only way you could have lost *165 lbs*. is if Pirate actually moved out.


----------



## Cooking Goddess (Feb 20, 2017)

buckytom said:


> It also helps, I guess, to have the entire bed - of your choosing - to yourself...


I love Himself dearly. Honest, I do. BUT...the best thing that happened for me when it comes to quality-of-sleep was him having bad back issues and then broken bones from a motorcycle accident. The first time his back acted up, he had to sleep on the floor. I got our bed all to myself...and loved it. Once his back was fixed, back to sharing the bed. Then he wiped out and my tossing and turning at night hurt him, so I moved down to the guest bed. Hmm, liking this sleeping alone. It got to the point that I moved down the hall almost every night when his snoring woke me up. Now, I start out in my own bed when it's time to sleep.  Still love him, but once he's asleep there's not much else to do but sleep. 

**********

*Cheryl*, my answer is "five". Two shoved between the wall and the side of the bed at the head so nothing slips between the bed and the wall, one off to the side with the first two (to cover my ears with if outside noises make it through my earplugs), and two under my head. 

Now, foam? Or down? Some of my down pillows are from when I was a kid. Wash them regularly, dry the daylights out of them, and they'll last for-eve-er!


----------



## Cheryl J (Feb 21, 2017)

Cooking Goddess said:


> I love Himself dearly. Honest, I do. BUT...the best thing that happened for me when it comes to *quality-of-sleep* was him having bad back issues and then broken bones from a motorcycle accident. The first time his back acted up, he had to sleep on the floor. I got our bed all to myself...and loved it. Once his back was fixed, back to sharing the bed. Then he wiped out and my tossing and turning at night hurt him, so I moved down to the guest bed. Hmm, liking this sleeping alone. It got to the point that I moved down the hall almost every night when his snoring woke me up. Now, I start out in my own bed when it's time to sleep.  Still love him, but once he's asleep there's not much else to do but sleep.
> 
> **********
> 
> ...


 
Yes, quality of sleep is everything!  My daughter and SIL are 40 and 48 - SIL is a firefighter and has to sleep at the fire station a few nights a week, plus they have 3 little boys ages 7, 5, and 4. They decided a year or so ago to do the sleeping part of their relationship  in adjoining bedrooms....works out best for everyone.  

Mostly foam, but I have a few down.  Love them both interchangeably.


----------



## Dawgluver (Feb 21, 2017)

*Insomniacs Thread...*

I can be a bit of a night owl.  We've got a really nice pillow-top, and DH sleeps with five pillows.  I have two, one relatively flat but squishy, the other because I don't think he needs six pillows.  When I can't roll DH over when he snores, I head to the guest room with my squishy pillow.  It's our "travel room", so I may have to scoot the suitcases around.  Only problem, I haven't found a blind that fits one of the windows yet so it can get a bit sunny in the a.m.

I'm a waker-upper too.  Takes me awhile to get back to sleep.


----------



## Cheryl J (Feb 21, 2017)

I hear ya, Dawg.  I tend to be a night owl too, by nature.  My largest bedroom window faces east and there's a big tree right outside. It's annoying when I'm sleeping peacefully in the morning and the sun and chirping birds wake me up.  Other times the fickle me loves it.


----------



## Dawgluver (Feb 21, 2017)

Heh.  When we have the windows open in warmer weather, the birds and groundsquirrels start their serenading at 5 a.m.  I'm not really appreciative!


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Feb 21, 2017)

Two soft and squishy pillows, full bed with a pillow top, all to myself and 3 cats.  Shrek sleeps in his electric recliner. I have to be properly medicated to get any sleep, if I don't take my meds, I sleep for two hours, then I am awake.  A true insomniac, I do my best work at night.


----------



## Addie (Feb 21, 2017)

Kayelle said:


> Addie, the *BS meter is clanging.*.... if you are really the *4'7" *you claim, the only way you could have lost *165 lbs*. is if Pirate actually moved out.



I started out at 180. I am no longer 4'7". I am now 4'6". I have lost three inches since 1972. During my school years I was 4'9 3/4". That is the tallest I have ever been. I started to lose my height right after I had my fourth baby in 1962. I hope I don't lose anymore height. I can't even reach the bottom shelves on the upper cabinet anymore. But I do have my trusty stool that allows me to reach the second shelf. Any higher than that and it becomes to dangerous for me. So I have one of the boys get what I want. 

Now what were you saying about BS? Before you start slinging, make sure you know all the facts. And Pirate is still with me. BTW, he stands 5'10 1/2" tall and weights 230 lbs. He is much shorter than his sister. My tallest stands 6'1" tall.


----------



## Cooking Goddess (Feb 21, 2017)

*Addie*, I think the point was with you being so short, it sounds like a typo for you to say you lost 165 pounds. Unless you started around 250+ pounds, it's not likely that you lost so much weight. 

At your "height", if you weigh less than 100 pounds you had better put rocks in your pockets before you go out on a windy day.



Dawgluver said:


> Heh.  When we have the windows open in warmer weather, the birds and groundsquirrels start their serenading at 5 a.m.  I'm not really appreciative!


I like to sleep in a cave - cool, dark, and quiet. I wear earplugs when I sleep because the neighborhood is full of kids and dogs - and most people around here go to bed around 9:00PM or so and are up by 5:00AM. When it snowed last week, one of the neighbors was snowblowing at 4:30AM!  The "dark" happens with both blinds and a room-darkening shade in the window, plus drapes that cover the edges of those and extends beyond the edge of the window trim. The "cool"? No problem during the winter. When it's hot in the summer we put the air on. But the in-between, no air, window open days? I vent and cool the bedroom with both windows open and the fan drawing air through the room. When I'm ready for bed, I close the windows, put the ceiling fan on, close the door most of the way, and hang a navy blue sheet in the doorway so that the air can circulate but the light is blocked. Yeah, I'm a bit compulsive nuts with my sleep habits.


----------



## Whiskadoodle (Feb 21, 2017)

I find that people tend to get perturbed or even a wee bit  annoyed if you call them in the middle of the night when you have insomnia.   I just chalk it up to knowing too many crotchety people.  

I'm about to shake the magic 8 ball and see if I can find an  old movie on YouTube worth watching.


----------



## Kayelle (Feb 21, 2017)

Addie said:


> *I started out at 180.* I am no longer 4'7". I am now 4'6". I have lost three inches since 1972. During my school years I was 4'9 3/4". That is the tallest I have ever been. I started to lose my height right after I had my fourth baby in 1962. I hope I don't lose anymore height. I can't even reach the bottom shelves on the upper cabinet anymore. But I do have my trusty stool that allows me to reach the second shelf. Any higher than that and it becomes to dangerous for me. So I have one of the boys get what I want.
> 
> *Now what were you saying about BS? Before you start slinging, make sure you know all the facts. *And Pirate is still with me. BTW, he stands 5'10 1/2" tall and weights 230 lbs. He is much shorter than his sister. My tallest stands 6'1" tall.



*YOUR BS FACTS are that you started out at 180 lbs and lost 165 lbs. 
*


----------



## Cheryl J (Feb 21, 2017)

Addie....you should start eating a little more.  You're down to 15 pounds!


----------



## blissful (Feb 21, 2017)

Caseydog, thanks for starting this thread. I was just thinking the other night when I was awake when I should have been sleeping, I wish there was a thread for people up in the middle of the night! And there you are, granting wishes. 

Reading all about beds and pillows, well, it's time to buy a new bed, mine hurts my hips if I am on one side too long, then the same problem on the other side. It's a firm mattress and pretty old. I have a bunch of pillows and I Love my pillows.


----------



## CWS4322 (Feb 21, 2017)

I tend to like to be awake at night...the house is quiet, I can have "me time." This does mean that I tend to take a 2-hour nap in the afternoon. I try to get Mom back in bed around 2:30 p.m. so I can nap from 2:30 - 4:30 p.m. when I have to get dinner ready. I don't dream in the afternoons whereas I have some pretty horrific nightmares/dark dreams at night. I am usually up from 3:00 a.m. - 5:30 a.m. It is a rare night that I don't wake up around 3:00 a.m.


----------



## Cooking Goddess (Feb 21, 2017)

Sorry about your nightmares, *CW*.  Those sure don't make for a restful night's sleep. 



blissful said:


> Caseydog, thanks for starting this thread. I was just thinking the other night when I was awake when I should have been sleeping, I wish there was a thread for people up in the middle of the night...


*blissful*, we've actually had a late-night thread for years, the *Midnight Oil Cafe* thread that *msmofet* started way back in 2010. It was still active, although lightly used, as late at last year December.

Sometimes it's hard to search for a thread that it already there, so it's easier to start a new one. The reason I could find "Midnight Oil" easily is because >this< insomniac has it in her Subscribed Threads list.


----------



## caseydog (Feb 21, 2017)

blissful said:


> Caseydog, thanks for starting this thread. I was just thinking the other night when I was awake when I should have been sleeping, I wish there was a thread for people up in the middle of the night! And there you are, granting wishes.
> 
> Reading all about beds and pillows, well, it's time to buy a new bed, mine hurts my hips if I am on one side too long, then the same problem on the other side. It's a firm mattress and pretty old. I have a bunch of pillows and I Love my pillows.



The main reason I started it was to find out who the other imsomniacs are. 

My problem isn't my bed, it is my brain. Specifically, getting my brain to *shut up!* 

CD


----------



## Katie H (Feb 21, 2017)

caseydog said:


> The main reason I started it was to find out who the other imsomniacs are.
> 
> My problem isn't my bed, it is my brain. Specifically, getting my brain to *shut up!*
> 
> CD



I know what you mean about the brain thing.  Glenn calls it "shutting down your computer in your head."  Unfortunately I have not located my OFF switch.  He can fall asleep while he's talking about falling asleep.


----------



## Kayelle (Feb 21, 2017)

I also can't get my real thoughts to shut down when trying to get to sleep.

 Now and then, it helps if I "think up" a pretend very pleasant dream far removed from reality. Lately, I've been pretending I'm a drone, flying low over beautiful parts of the world.
Does anyone else do that, or do you have any other mind tricks for sleep?


----------



## Dawgluver (Feb 21, 2017)

I seem to have a similar problem.  Haven't found my "off" switch yet either.


----------



## Cheryl J (Feb 21, 2017)

Yep, same here.  There are constant thoughts, songs, and events going through my brain once I lie down in bed at night.  It's weird, because I can fall asleep in the living room recliner just fine, but once I go to bed my brain seems to say "just kidding".... 

I too have to go to a calm place.  For me, it's always something to do with water.  Past memories of fishing, floating on a raft on a calm river, or sitting in a chair on the ocean shore.  I start from the toes up and go to those calming places as best I can.

It doesn't always work, but seems to help.  If only I could stay asleep for several hours straight, that would be great!


----------



## Dawgluver (Feb 21, 2017)

I do a lot of water things in my head too.  Then my brain goes into obscure playlist mode, and starts playing songs I haven't heard for years and years.  I try to redirect it, doesn't always help.


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef (Feb 21, 2017)

I don't sleep any more. I take several naps of 1 hour to 4 hours a day, interspersed with eating, watching television, and trips to the bathroom.


----------



## caseydog (Feb 21, 2017)

Dawgluver said:


> I do a lot of water things in my head too.  Then my brain goes into obscure playlist mode, and starts playing songs I haven't heard for years and years.  I try to redirect it, doesn't always help.



Oh, I get songs stuck in my head almost as a constant. If I am really into my work, or I'm watching a good movie, or otherwise doing something that grabs my full attention, I'm fine. Otherwise, there is a song stuck in my head. I don't choose the song, either, it chooses me. 

CD


----------



## buckytom (Feb 21, 2017)

Sir_Loin_of_Beef said:


> I don't sleep any more. I take several naps of 1 hour to 4 hours a day, interspersed with eating, watching television, and trips to the bathroom.



S.L.O.B. , are you retired, or still of a working age?


I'm wondering if anyone has tried sleeping aids? Anything from Ambien to melatonin.

I've found I don't really feel rested after a chemically aided sleep. Yes, I slept, but it just doesn't feel right.


----------



## GotGarlic (Feb 21, 2017)

The Simply Being guided meditation app puts me to sleep every night. It gives my thoughts a place to go instead of running around inside my head. I've been taking Ambien for years, but meditation still helps to quiet my mind. 

http://www.meditationoasis.com/apps/


----------



## caseydog (Feb 21, 2017)

buckytom said:


> S.L.O.B. , are you retired, or still of a working age?
> 
> 
> I'm wondering if anyone has tried sleeping aids? Anything from Ambien to melatonin.
> ...



Over the counter sleep aids, and Melatonin, are useless IMO. I have not tried a prescription sleep aid. 

CD


----------



## GotGarlic (Feb 22, 2017)

caseydog said:


> Over the counter sleep aids, and Melatonin, are useless IMO. I have not tried a prescription sleep aid.
> 
> CD


Melatonin is definitely not useless. I tried it, on the advice of a neurologist, in high doses to treat chronic headaches. It didn't help the headaches but it definitely put me to sleep. By high doses, I mean 18-27 mg.


----------



## Addie (Feb 22, 2017)

Cheryl J said:


> Addie....you should start eating a little more.  You're down to 15 pounds!



Thank you. I never was good at math. Never will be. I started out at 180. Am now down to 110. I know that math is supposed to be simple. But I can't figure out if I am supposed to add or subtract. I do know it is not multiplication. 

I will admit, I let everyone else do my math for me. I stopped making any effort in H.S. Was only to happy to take a failing mark every year. I just made up for it in other subjects. At that time in my school, you had to have so many points to graduate. I did it by earning extra points in other subjects. Like taking Latin instead of one of (what the school considered) an easy language. 

I think Pirate inherited my dyslexia, only in reading and spelling. Yet he can solve a complicated problem in his head long before you have it even written down. Oh how I envy him.


----------



## Caslon (Feb 22, 2017)

GotGarlic said:


> Melatonin is definitely not useless. I tried it, on the advice of a neurologist, in high doses to treat chronic headaches. It didn't help the headaches but it definitely put me to sleep. By high doses, I mean 18-27 mg.




My dreams when on melatonin... it super charges mine.


----------



## Cooking Goddess (Feb 22, 2017)

caseydog said:


> The main reason I started it was to find out who the other imsomniacs are. ...


Well, *CD*, you can see that DC is just chock-full of Night People. Before he retired, Himself was working 4-midnight. We kinda got used to being on Hawaii time. Besides, someone has to wake the birds up. Then WE go to sleep. 

I'm going through a good spot of sleep currently. Intermittently I've had problems with falling asleep - the "can't shut the brain up" problem. I've found if what I do right before going to sleep is pretty benign and non-electronic, sleep comes easier. A comfortable shower and a glass of wine doesn't hurt, either. 

As far as waking during the night? I used to fight it. Would toss and turn trying to fall back. Then somewhere I heard/read something about "*second sleep*". Probably on NPR. Anyway, now if I wake during my sleep cycle I'll get up and have a little something like a glass of milk and a couple graham crackers, read a little from a magazine, and head back to bed. Usually fall asleep within minutes.

Now, about getting out of bed when I have to get up.....


----------



## LPBeier (Feb 22, 2017)

Hey, hey, you can't have an insomniac's party without me! While it is only just after midnight here, I am usually hanging around until 2, 3 4 and even sometimes 5 am. I have chronic pain mostly to thank for it. 

I have been known to make muffins at 3 am to try and tire myself out!


----------



## mcrx (Feb 23, 2017)

I don't have chronic insomnia. Actually, it's mostly just habitual. Let's see, last night I was up till 5?? or was it 5:30?? or was it the night before?? 
Last few weeks have been like this, from anywhere around 2am to 5am. Maybe one night was before midnight. Idk! It probably actually is from too much net surfing. I need to get back into exercising. GET OUTSIDE!!! (it's so hard to do when you sleep till noon tho!) Need to get better schedule. idk! yeah, just need to prioritize the 'net time is all. Force breaks. Set times. It's getting there...wait! lol ok, well it's before midnight now, so maybe I'll sleep by then.

oh yeah! last night I was cooking until like 2am, so you know, I had to decompress. (for three hours??!! lol)


----------



## caseydog (Feb 23, 2017)

LPBeier said:


> Hey, hey, you can't have an insomniac's party without me! While it is only just after midnight here, I am usually hanging around until 2, 3 4 and even sometimes 5 am. I have chronic pain mostly to thank for it.
> 
> I have been known to make muffins at 3 am to try and tire myself out!



You need to make brownies... if ya' know what I mean. 

CD


----------



## caseydog (Feb 23, 2017)

mcrx said:


> I don't have chronic insomnia. Actually, it's mostly just habitual. Let's see, last night I was up till 5?? or was it 5:30?? or was it the night before??
> Last few weeks have been like this, from anywhere around 2am to 5am. Maybe one night was before midnight. Idk! It probably actually is from too much net surfing. I need to get back into exercising. GET OUTSIDE!!! (it's so hard to do when you sleep till noon tho!) Need to get better schedule. idk! yeah, just need to prioritize the 'net time is all. Force breaks. Set times. It's getting there...wait! lol ok, well it's before midnight now, so maybe I'll sleep by then.
> 
> oh yeah! last night I was cooking until like 2am, so you know, I had to decompress. (for three hours??!! lol)



I do better in spring/summer/fall months. I can get out and work in my yard and garden. It is warm enough right now for that, but it is too early to plant, without running the risk of a spring freeze that kills my new plants. All of my perennials are still dormant, so there is nothing to do on those. 

At least I've been able to walk psycho-poodle a lot this month. It gets me out in the sun and fresh air, and provides some exercise. 

I'm about to go into one of my go, go, go modes with my business. In some ways that helps, because I work my butt off, and in other ways it doesn't, because I am flying somewhere almost every day, and sleeping in a hotel almost every night. 

CD


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Feb 23, 2017)

Sleep aids...Ambien caused me have amnesia, stopped that.  Melatonin I use since I work nightshift, for my sleep disorders I have a CPAP and Trazodone.


----------



## mcrx (Feb 23, 2017)

caseydog said:


> I do better in spring/summer/fall months. I can get out and work in my yard and garden. It is warm enough right now for that, but it is too early to plant, without running the risk of a spring freeze that kills my new plants. All of my perennials are still dormant, so there is nothing to do on those.
> 
> At least I've been able to walk psycho-poodle a lot this month. It gets me out in the sun and fresh air, and provides some exercise.
> 
> ...



yes, on that note...i mean, I got up today at a reasonable hour, so I'd better get moving and get outside!!  
Best wishes to you!

M (haha well, I DO sign this to a lot of people, for various reasons, but it also fits with my username here! ahh! cool eh? )


----------



## mcrx (Feb 23, 2017)

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Sleep aids...Ambien caused me have amnesia, stopped that.  Melatonin I use since I work nightshift, for my sleep disorders I have a CPAP and Trazodone.



oh, anybody try magnesium glycinate?? This has like a natural muscle relaxer and helps to fall asleep...although it didn't work so great last night, but usually it does and helps one stay asleep too.
just a thought! not a drug either!


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef (Feb 23, 2017)

buckytom said:


> S.L.O.B. , are you retired, or still of a working age?
> 
> 
> I'm wondering if anyone has tried sleeping aids? Anything from Ambien to melatonin.
> ...



I am retired, but this went on even when I was consulting at Amoretti.

I have tried sleeping aids, but I have no trouble getting to sleep. Hell, I stop moving and I'm sleeping. I just can't stay asleep for 7 to 8 hours like normal people. I'm just grateful for a DVR so I don't have to watch infommercials at 3am!


----------



## GotGarlic (Feb 23, 2017)

mcrx said:


> oh, anybody try magnesium glycinate?? This has like a natural muscle relaxer and helps to fall asleep...although it didn't work so great last night, but usually it does and helps one stay asleep too.
> just a thought! not a drug either!


A substance that has a therapeutic biological effect on biological processes is a drug. Some are not tested or regulated.


----------



## Cooking Goddess (Feb 24, 2017)

Sir_Loin_of_Beef said:


> ...I just can't stay asleep for 7 to 8 hours like normal people...


*SLoB*, did you see the article link I posted earlier? It's to an article called *Nightly 8-Hour Sleep Isn't a Rule, It's a Myth*. 

I'll have episodes of not sleeping the entire night through or being able to fall back asleep after I return from a trip to "The Library" during the night. Then somewhere I saw or heard something from NPR that talked about the "normal" 7-8 hour night of sleep as being somewhat contrary to the way our bodies are hard-wired. Centuries ago, before regular lighting such as early gas lamps but more likely when electricity became wide-spread, humans went to sleep shortly after dark, slept a few hours or so, awoke and did "stuff", then returned to sleep after an hour or two of wakeful activity. I'm just sayin' that you're probably more normal in your sleep pattern than normal people are!


----------



## Caslon (Feb 24, 2017)

Thank god the days of taking beneficial big does of niacin are over. There's a  supplement that tweaked my brain like I didn't want it to.  Besides the red face flushes, I got uncomfortable "brain surges", for a moment.  I didn't like it.

 Melatonin? I got unusual dreams taking that supplement. It's a common side effect. I stopped taking it.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Feb 24, 2017)

mcrx said:


> oh, anybody try magnesium glycinate?? This has like a natural muscle relaxer and helps to fall asleep...although it didn't work so great last night, but usually it does and helps one stay asleep too.
> just a thought! not a drug either!



Trust me, I've tried everything.  Most insomniacs have, especially if they still work. 

Magnesium is a drug, it's prescribed for people who have electrolyte deficiencies and too much can be bad for your heart.


----------



## buckytom (Feb 24, 2017)

I get really vivid and crazy dreams if I eat dark chocolate before I go to sleep.


----------



## caseydog (Feb 24, 2017)

buckytom said:


> I get really vivid and crazy dreams if I eat dark chocolate before I go to sleep.



I get vivid and weird dreams all the time, no matter what I eat or drink. As a kid, they were often nightmares, but now, they are just weird. I often awake after one of my dreams, and wonder just how in the world did my brain come up with that one. 

CD


----------



## LPBeier (Feb 24, 2017)

caseydog said:


> You need to make brownies... if ya' know what I mean.
> 
> CD



Ya, I know, but that isn't a pain killer I wish to try!


----------



## Addie (Feb 24, 2017)

Cooking Goddess said:


> *SLoB*, did you see the article link I posted earlier? It's to an article called *Nightly 8-Hour Sleep Isn't a Rule, It's a Myth*.
> 
> I'll have episodes of not sleeping the entire night through or being able to fall back asleep after I return from a trip to "The Library" during the night. Then somewhere I saw or heard something from NPR that talked about the "normal" 7-8 hour night of sleep as being somewhat contrary to the way our bodies are hard-wired. Centuries ago, before regular lighting such as early gas lamps but more likely when electricity became wide-spread, humans went to sleep shortly after dark, slept a few hours or so, awoke and did "stuff", then returned to sleep after an hour or two of wakeful activity. I'm just sayin' that you're probably more normal in your sleep pattern than normal people are!



No matter what shift I worked, I never had trouble falling asleep. Even when the kids went to school. Get the kids out the door, hit the bed and wake up when they came home. Most of the time I got less than eight hours. But I survived.


----------



## buckytom (Feb 24, 2017)

In the first 7 years of my career at CBS, I worked two 4 to 12s, two 8 to 4s, and a midnight shift, with Tuesday and Wednesday off.  Actually, I got off at 8 AM on Monday, and didn't have to be back at work until Thursday at 4 PM. 

It was a difficult shift, but I was young, and it afforded me a lot of time to go skiing, and backpacking, and canoeing. Mostly by myself, though, so it was kind of lonely.

Then, for the next 16 years, I worked mostly whole weeks of 4 to 12s and midnight shifts, but never either one for more than 2 weeks at a time. 

Finally, about 6 or 7 years ago, I started working straight midnight shifts. It's difficult, but at least it's the same shift day after day. And I get to be around for my son a lot, albeit perpetually tired.

It takes me about 4 or 5 days of vacation before I can sleep for more than 2 or 3 hours at a time.


----------



## CWS4322 (Feb 25, 2017)

My sleep aid is Gravol--if I remember to take it. I have tried others, but 1-2 Gravol does it for me. 

My nightmares started when I found my brother dead. Well, I didn't find him, the police did. I was waiting in the stairwell. He had passed away 2-3 weeks before I had the welfare check done. I didn't have to identify him, Thank goodness. You don't want to know the details of the nightmares that wake me up. They are less frequent--but it has been almost a year. I never used to have nightmares and my dreams were always like movies--not about anyone I knew. So the nightmares threw me for a loop.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Feb 25, 2017)

"To relieve stress, I do yoga. Just kidding, I drink whiskey in yoga pants."

CD, Since when does whiskey come in yoga pants?  I thought it was bottled.


----------



## caseydog (Feb 25, 2017)

PrincessFiona60 said:


> "To relieve stress, I do yoga. Just kidding, I drink whiskey in yoga pants."
> 
> CD, Since when does whiskey come in yoga pants?  I thought it was bottled.



Who told you about that? I only did that one time. Every other time I used a glass. Ruined a good pair of yoga pants. 

CD


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Feb 25, 2017)

Uh-huh...


----------



## Greg Who Cooks (Feb 25, 2017)

I have the same problem. My mind just won't shut down. And worse, I have a lot of anxiety causing factors in my life, so that's what I think about whilst staring at the insides of my eye lids. I am working on eliminating the anxiety sources one by one (fortunately many of them are a nature that I can get rid of them) but I suspect even after I will continue to have problems. One professional healthcare provider told me that all old people have such problems, and don't reach the deeper levels that young people can reach.

My experience with melatonin is that it worked for 3-4 weeks, I didn't  have the daytime problems you had, but it just quit working. Be wary  about escalating to over the counter sleeping aids, or worse,  prescription drugs. They can cause the problem they intend to cure. You  body will adjust to long term use until you can't sleep without whatever  drug, and your insomnia is just as bad as it was without the drug.

There are many things you can do to get better sleep, Google is your friend, but here are a few:

1. Maintain a routine, go to sleep and wake up the same time every day including weekends.

2. Quit drinking coffee or other stimulating beverages early in the day.  Definitely by noon. (Note caffeine has a half life of 4 hours. 12 hours  later 1/8 of the original dose will still be in your blood stream.)

3. Avoid TV and computer usage in the later evening, the light emitted by these devices affects your brain rhythm.

4. Avoid over-consumption of alcohol or food, get lots of exercise (but not right before bedtime, unless it's horizontal!) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





5. Wind down as the evening gets late, as I said turn off the TV or computer. Do relaxing things, not stressful things.

I read ebooks when I can't sleep. They get my mind off of thinking about my stress producing problems. Eventually I get so tired either my e-reader shuts itself off, or I realize it's time and turn it off and go to sleep. Some nights I go through 2-3 cycles of read-sleep-read-sleep.

And as I discussed elsewhere in this forum, I've reduced my alcohol consumption, and that has made a noticeable improvement in my quality of sleep.


ETA: Forgot to add, have sex before sleep!


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Feb 27, 2017)

The eReader may be a problem Greg.  I suggest a 5 pound tome that will knock you out for sure when you drop it.

Good advice there.  However, if the only thing that will help you sleep is prescription only, do not hesitate to use it.  I fought prescriptions for a long time, never getting more than 2 hours of sleep at a time.  Now I can get 7 solid hours without any waking moments (read 2 hours long).


----------



## Greg Who Cooks (Feb 27, 2017)

I'll admit the e-reader contradicts the no-TV no-PC suggestion.

My experience is that prescriptions eventually become the new normal and are ultimately self defeating. Like Ambien, read the physician's data sheet. It says do not prescribe for more than 4-6 weeks. Like anybody pays attention to that.

A healthcare professional I know well tells me once a person reaches 60+ they no longer experience deep sleep, and it is common if not the norm for such people to have sleeping problems the rest of their life. She also says older people generally don't need as much sleep.

Hey, she's got her doctorate, I can't tell anybody if she is right. However I think if I can solve my anxiety problems (situational) by simply removing the anxiety-causing elements from my life, it can't help but make me sleep at least a little bit better.


----------



## caseydog (Feb 27, 2017)

Greg Who Cooks said:


> I'll admit the e-reader contradicts the no-TV no-PC suggestion.
> 
> My experience is that prescriptions eventually become the new normal and are ultimately self defeating. Like Ambien, read the physician's data sheet. It says do not prescribe for more than 4-6 weeks. Like anybody pays attention to that.
> 
> ...



My 84 year old father only sleeps about five hours per night. However, if you add in the time he nods off during the day, reading the news or watching TV, he probably gets closer to that ideal eight hours. 

I was just reminded of one of my favorite jokes... _When I die, I want to go peacefully in my sleep like my grandpa did, not screaming in terror like the other three people in his car. _

CD


----------



## blissful (Feb 27, 2017)

I bought a new mattress yesterday, it is a great relief to have something softer to sleep on. My hips feel better. 

When we took the old bed out, it was nearly collapsed and the tag that you cannot remove under penalty of law said it was 16 years old. BLAAAAAAAUUUU. I'm happy for my new mattress. My sleep was a little better.


----------



## Greg Who Cooks (Feb 27, 2017)

Funny story CD. 

Uh, blissful, the tag is not to be removed before sale. The mattress police won't come looking for you if you remove the tag once you get home. 

There is no mattress alive that could maintain its good sleeping qualities for 16 years. I suspect 8-10 years is even too long to expect them to last. And worse, I think they are building to lower quality in recent years.

My best guess is that most mattresses are worth about 5 years.


I miss my second generation water bed. It did last a lot of years. It was what followed the single, big water bladder: it had 7 sausage shaped bladders (top to bottom orientation) and was great for 7-10 years. I slept well then but I was young then too.


----------



## blissful (Feb 27, 2017)

Yeah, I get it. But with the tag not removed, the warranty either prorated or non-prorated, is in effect, or not in effect. We had no idea how old this mattress was. I'm just glad it's out on the curb now.


----------



## caseydog (Feb 27, 2017)

Greg Who Cooks said:


> Funny story CD.
> 
> Uh, blissful, the tag is not to be removed before sale. The mattress police won't come looking for you if you remove the tag once you get home. .



Yeah, just don't mess with the phone cops...

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cTPzTG1Lx60

CD


----------



## Greg Who Cooks (Feb 27, 2017)

blissful said:


> Yeah, I get it. But with the tag not removed, the warranty either prorated or non-prorated, is in effect, or not in effect. We had no idea how old this mattress was. I'm just glad it's out on the curb now.


I hope nobody moves in before it gets picked up.

I suspect warranties run out way before the mattress gets in such bad condition that you could turn in a claim. But I admit I know nothing.



caseydog said:


> Yeah, just don't mess with the phone cops...


Meh. I don't usually even answer the phone. My friends know to call my cell.


----------



## blissful (Feb 27, 2017)

> I hope nobody moves in before it gets picked up.



If we both die of my cooking before it gets picked up, it is possible. lol


----------



## Greg Who Cooks (Feb 27, 2017)

Let's hope your city has a good pick up service. I get 4 oversize pick-ups per year in my area. Put it out day before trash day, phone in an appointment, gone at the end of trash day.


----------



## Kayelle (Feb 27, 2017)

Personally, I think the mattress industry has everyone brainwashed into thinking a mattress should be replaced every X number of years. The mattress I sleep on is 20 years old and it's as comfortable now as it was then. 
Don't anyone start a lecture on dust mites because I'll just ignore you.


----------



## Greg Who Cooks (Feb 27, 2017)

It seems to me my first Beautyrest lasted almost that long. The one I bought about 4 years ago already has a permanent sag where I sleep. I rotate it but both places now have a permanent sag. Definitely the last Beautyrest I'll ever buy.

Oh, and worse, they used to have two sides so you could flip them. Not so today. Now all you can do is rotate.

Dust mites haven't killed me yet either. Just don't sleep with mites.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Feb 27, 2017)

Greg Who Cooks said:


> I'll admit the e-reader contradicts the no-TV no-PC suggestion.
> 
> My experience is that prescriptions eventually become the new normal and are ultimately self defeating. Like Ambien, read the physician's data sheet. It says do not prescribe for more than 4-6 weeks. Like anybody pays attention to that.
> 
> ...



I won't take the newer generation of sleep aids, they cause me to have amnesia and I don't sleep.  

As soon as I retire, I won't care about the quality/quantity of my sleep, I'll sleep when I want.  Until then, I do need help in getting the sleep I need so I can function at work.

I agree with getting rid of things that cause you anxiety, it has to help with the constant movie in your head when it's time to sleep.


----------



## caseydog (Feb 27, 2017)

I have a Tempur-Pedic mattress. IIRC, it was well over a thousand bucks. I also have a Thermarest camping mattress. That was about 300-bucks. 

They are both very comfortable. It has nothing to do with my insomnia. I either fall asleep or I don't. 

The camping mattress does have one advantage -- I am camping. Spending a day outdoors, breathing fresh air and cooking over a fire makes a huge difference. 

CD


----------



## Greg Who Cooks (Feb 27, 2017)

PrincessFiona60 said:


> As soon as I retire, I won't care about the quality/quantity of my sleep, I'll sleep when I want.  Until then, I do need help in getting the sleep I need so I can function at work.


I don't get sleepy in the day, I only get sleepless at night. Already retired, sort of.



PrincessFiona60 said:


> I agree with getting rid of things that cause you anxiety, it has to help with the constant movie in your head when it's time to sleep.


Wow, do you ever have me figured exactly! It's that damned movie! The one that runs on the inside of my closed eyelids.

It's my retirement business that has me stressed. It seemed like a good idea at the time, but was the worst idea in my life. Fortunately the business is structured that I can get rid of it gradually, in a modular manner, can't get rid of it all at once due to tax considerations.

When I get rid of it I swear I won't ever do a single useful thing for the rest of my life!  Not unless it's fun or because I have to.


----------



## Addie (Feb 27, 2017)

Greg Who Cooks said:


> I'll admit the e-reader contradicts the no-TV no-PC suggestion.
> 
> My experience is that prescriptions eventually become the new normal and are ultimately self defeating. Like Ambien, read the physician's data sheet. It says do not prescribe for more than 4-6 weeks. Like anybody pays attention to that.
> 
> ...



My family can get quite concerned regarding my sleep habits. I don't work, some days walking are very difficult for me, so I do nothing to aggravate it, I don't make spur of the moments to go someplace, so if I want to take a nap I do. If that means I will be up half the night, so be it. It is not like I have any engagements at three in the morning. 

Having said that, come March, I have several early morning medical appointments. That means no naps and I am asleep by 11 p.m. or midnight. I get all the sleep I need and am able to get up about an hour before I head out the door. Then it will be back to my regular routine of having no routine. I never worry about it. Hopefully, any new medical appointments after March will be in September sometime. In the meantime, I sleep as long or short, whenever I want to.


----------



## Greg Who Cooks (Feb 27, 2017)

It's just that I don't want to watch the damned, anxiety movie. I can read fully awake, if I'm asleep I'm fine, but the problem is when I'm not asleep but too groggy to read.

Sleep should be like a vacation from your problems.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Feb 28, 2017)

Greg Who Cooks said:


> I don't get sleepy in the day, I only get sleepless at night. Already retired, sort of.
> 
> Wow, do you ever have me figured exactly! It's that damned movie! The one that runs on the inside of my closed eyelids.
> 
> ...


 
Heh, if I had half the smarts and energy I have in my anxiety movie, I'd have nothing to do in my waking hours.

Now, back to the real purpose of an Insomniac's Thread.  General chit chat about what's going on., not trying to FIX our insomnia...

Here...nothing much, everyone is sleeping and my charting is done.  I'm wasting time.


----------



## Caslon (Mar 1, 2017)

I'm not heavy into video games, but I play an intense one an hour before bed and it's like having drank 3 cups of caffeinated  coffee. I  drink only non-caffeinated drinks. It's as if playing video games has some kind of caffeine like connection to my brain.

I now try and refrain from playing video games before going to bed


----------



## buckytom (Mar 1, 2017)

When I am dog tired but need to stay sharp at work, I play card games and backgammon on my phone. 

Spades and gin rummy help keep my brain moving when I start dozing off because you have to plan ahead then execute the moves, and backgammon is just simple math with a little strategy, enough to keep from snoozing.


----------



## Addie (Mar 1, 2017)

Since I retired, I will never for the life of me, understand my sleep patterns or needs. If I sit here long enough at the computer, I will get very sleepy. So the first thing I do is read my emails. Then I go to the national news. I usually will start to get sleepy halfway through that. I hate falling asleep in the middle of the day. But it can just overcome me. 

Sitting for too long sets off the pain in my hips and spine. If I take the Vicodin for the pain, about 15 minutes later, I am ready to put a new roof on the building. So instead, I get up away from the computer and head out to the kitchen. Do dishes, cook something, do anything to keep me standing until the pain subsides. Then back to the computer. 

If I take just one Vicodin, it gets the pain under control. I have been on these pills and have never followed the directions to the letter. Take two, three times a day. I only take them when I really need them. I honestly feel like I will develop a dependence on them and become addicted. Plus I am under the impression that pain medication makes you sleepy. They seem to have the opposite effect on me. 

I don't want to become addicted or use them for sleep. So I just let my inner rhythm  dictate my sleep needs and pattern


----------



## Greg Who Cooks (Mar 1, 2017)

Addie, everybody is different. Like for example you sleep during the day, I can't. Your brain and my brain are wired differently, and same goes for many or most people. The reason you don't understand is because you don't realize how different peoples' brains are. And it changes with age too!


----------



## Addie (Mar 2, 2017)

Greg Who Cooks said:


> Addie, everybody is different. Like for example you sleep during the day, I can't. Your brain and my brain are wired differently, and same goes for many or most people. The reason you don't understand is because you don't realize how different peoples' brains are. And it changes with age too!



You are so right Greg. Here it is 4:38 a.m. I have to go shopping with my son at 7:30. I should be sleeping. Instead I am wide awake. Last night you could wake me if a bomb went off in my bed. During my working days, I could never stay up past 11 p.m. Now I really don't have any real sleep patterns. Some people have to have total darkness. I turn the TV down as low as I can when I am ready to sleep. But I don't shut it off. My TV runs 24 hrs. 365 days. Even when I go out. I doubt I could sleep in total darkness ever again. And I have no idea why.


----------



## Mad Cook (Mar 2, 2017)

caseydog said:


> I am a freelance photographer with a rather narrow specialty. So, I may work 25 days or more one month, and 5 days the next. On the 20-plus day months, I am rarely working in Dallas, so I spend a lot of time on planes, in airports and sleeping in hotels. On the 5-day months, my body clock takes time to get with the program.
> 
> This creates some sleep issues. Well, that and I'm an old fart.
> 
> ...


Sometimes I can't get off to sleep or I wake up at some ridiculous hour and can't nod off again.

If I have a run of the MOTNIs (*M*iddle *O*f *T*he *N*ight *I*nsomnias) I embarque on a course of "treatment" - A milky drink (not my favourite but needs must) or a cup of camomile tea with a spoonful of honey before bed instead of my usual mug of (indian ) tea usually sorts out the problem. I also avoid the computer last thing at night and if I have something on my mind I speak to myself sternly about getting it out of my mind.

Oh yes, and avoid sleeping in the daytime. It upsets your body's natural rhythms.

Hope this helps.


----------



## Kayelle (Mar 3, 2017)

I'll just throw it out there for what it's worth.

 If you want to sleep when it's not dark, invest in a good sleep mask. It makes all the difference.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Mar 3, 2017)

Black out curtains, they help a lot for day sleeping.


----------



## Kayelle (Mar 3, 2017)

Yep, blackout drapes for the bedroom. On the other hand, a sleep mask is portable and indispensable for hospital patients, airline and car passengers, or naps in your recliner.


----------



## caseydog (Mar 6, 2017)

Not a good night for insomnia. I have to fly to San Antonio in the morning. 

It's going to be a bumpy ride for the next few weeks. I have cars to shoot in San Antonio, Houston, Dallas, Kansas, Florida and California -- so far. There will be more. All by March 15. 

The way that I work probably has a lot to do with my sleep issues. I have these surges where one month I may sleep at home five days, sleeping in four time zones in two weeks, and then spend a whole month at home. 

Like Danny Glover said in _Lethal Weapon_, "I'm getting too old for this $%@#."

CD


----------



## Cooking Goddess (Mar 6, 2017)

Sounds like a crazy schedule, *CD*.  I guess we won't see you around too often. Just check in enough so that we know you're still alive!

Are you going to car shows in those cities? Manufacturing plants? Dealerships? Wherever, it sounds like a tiring career. At least you have a loyal-but-crazy Psycho-dog waiting for when you get home.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Mar 6, 2017)

Got my regular work done, should find something else to do but I am procrastinating.  Therapy in the morning, then a blessed night off.  Dang, I HAVE to do laundry...no rest for the wicked.


----------



## rodentraiser (Mar 6, 2017)

I am so happy to find the insomniacs here!

I'm just a natural night person. Go to bed at 2 to 3 am and up at 10 to noon.

Lately though, I've been staying awake until 5, 6, 7 or 8am and then I can only get a couple of hours sleep, so I'm basically wasted for the day. Like last night. I was up to 4am and then heated up a bowl of soup and finally drifted off at about 6am. Then I had to get up at 9 this morning. 

But that one was my own fault. I started looking up some genealogical records last night (will someone explain to me why I always start these things at midnight?) and my brain went straight into overdrive. Next thing I knew, it was 4am and I was like a little owl.


----------



## Greg Who Cooks (Mar 6, 2017)

My problem is when I go to sleep at 2 to 3 am I still wake up at 6:30 or 7 am. My internal clock won't let me sleep later even on completely dark days. It's not the sun. It's my internal clock.


----------



## caseydog (Mar 6, 2017)

Cooking Goddess said:


> Sounds like a crazy schedule, *CD*.  I guess we won't see you around too often. Just check in enough so that we know you're still alive!
> 
> Are you going to car shows in those cities? Manufacturing plants? Dealerships? Wherever, it sounds like a tiring career. At least you have a loyal-but-crazy Psycho-dog waiting for when you get home.



I'll have my MacBook with me, and will check in to unwind, as I am right now from the San Antonio Airport. 

I am photographing cars for a classic car auction, which is a big part of my photography business. It is my "niche." It is very hard work, believe it or not, but I get to drive some really awe$ome cars. 

Psycho-poodle is at the dog sitter's house, playing with Voodoo, his cat friend. He's not missing me at all. 

CD


----------



## Cheryl J (Mar 6, 2017)

I get that, CD.  My (retired) brother restores classic cars for customers and is *really* into it.  It's actually more of a passion with him, and he makes a pretty penny for it.  Isn't it fun to lay down on the ground in the rain and take those great shots? LOL.  Be well and safe on your travels.


----------



## Cheryl J (Mar 6, 2017)

BTW, I almost checked in here when I was up and wide awake at 3:45 this morning.  I figured that would keep me awake even more, so I turned on an old episode of 'The Waltons' and fell back asleep in the recliner.


----------



## Cooking Goddess (Mar 6, 2017)

"Good-night, Jim-Bob". Or should that be "Good-night, *Cheryl*". 



caseydog said:


> ...I am photographing cars for a classic car auction, which is a big part of my photography business. It is my "niche." *It is very hard work, believe it or not*...


I believe it is hard. When we lived in Ohio, I did food demos for a local grocery store chain. My second boss had previously worked for Meredith Corp in their recipe development department. She told us all the work the food stylists and food photographers went through to make her food look drool-worthy. She would laugh at how delicious it was when she was finished cooking, and how unpalatable it would become when the food stylist was done! 

FWIW, my first boss on that job was the granddaughter of Lou "The Toe" Groza, just in case you're a football trivia nut.


----------



## caseydog (Mar 7, 2017)

I'm back from San Antonio. I uploaded my photos to the big Mac, and they look good. I have a back-up safely tucked in the fireproof safe, sooooo.....

Time to unwind. I should be able to sleep well, tonight. I left my home in Dallas at 7:30 AM, flew to San Antonio, worked all day, and got back home at 11:15 PM. If I can't sleep, there is something seriously wrong with me. 

My FREE Le Crueset cast-iron cookbook was in the mailbox when I got home. Well, it wasn't free is you figure in the money I've spent on their cast iron, but they didn't have to give it to me, so I guess it is sort of free. Maybe I'll fall asleep perusing that. 

CD


----------



## Dawgluver (Mar 7, 2017)

I suspect I'll be up for awhile.  Scary flight back from PA through Atlanta to QC.  I've never heard pilots and flight attendants yelling for us to deplane quickly.  Tornadoes.  We're home now.


----------



## caseydog (Mar 8, 2017)

Just taking a quick break from processing yesterday's photos in Photoshop. 

I have a shoot in the morning in Dallas, and then I'm off to San Jose (yes, I know the way) tomorrow afternoon. I have a one-way flight ticket, because I don't know where I'm going from there. Probably back to Dallas, but maybe to Kansas or Florida. 

As far as sleep on the road, I always book my own hotel rooms. I absolutely MUST have a room with a comfortable bed. I don't care if the complimentary breakfast sucks, I must have a good bed. 

Well, back to work. Not much left to do. I should be done in 30-45 minutes. 

Psycho-poodle spent the last two days with my outstanding dog sitter, playing with her cat, Voodoo. He is wiped out. He is sleeping on his bed that is in my home-office. He hasn't moved in at least four hours. 

CD


----------



## Cooking Goddess (Mar 8, 2017)

Ah, the life of a jet-setter. 

You have checked that psycho-poodle is still breathing, right?


----------



## caseydog (Mar 8, 2017)

Cooking Goddess said:


> You have checked that psycho-poodle is still breathing, right?



LOL, that actually crossed my mind at one point. I had to make him get up and go outside to pee and poo. 

And, he is going back to the pet sitter tomorrow, for a few days. He has a great time, and she is a fantastic pet sitter. He even gets to sleep in her bed with her and her cat, Voodoo. The other dogs she takes care of don't get to do that. Teddy and Voodoo curl up next to each other for the night like two best friends. 

CD


----------



## caseydog (Mar 11, 2017)

caseydog said:


> LOL, that actually crossed my mind at one point. I had to make him get up and go outside to pee and poo.
> 
> And, he is going back to the pet sitter tomorrow, for a few days. He has a great time, and she is a fantastic pet sitter. He even gets to sleep in her bed with her and her cat, Voodoo. The other dogs she takes care of don't get to do that. Teddy and Voodoo curl up next to each other for the night like two best friends.
> 
> CD



I had a good night's sleep after my last post. I also had a good night's sleep in San Jose, and back here in Dallas last night. 

Right now, at 12:35, I'm tired, but tried to go to bed 30 minutes ago, and it wasn't happening. Hopefully, a little reading and writing will do the job. I have my monitor brightness turned way down, so I'm looking at a dim screen. 

Anyone else still up?

CD


----------



## Cooking Goddess (Mar 11, 2017)

I am. For me, though, this is like evening to normal east-coast folks.  I swear Himself and I are on Hawaii time...


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Mar 11, 2017)

I've not been up, contracted Influenza A and have been sleeping round the clock for the last few days.  Missed two days of work.  I'm now on my long weekend, hopefully I can get back to work on Monday.


----------



## Addie (Mar 11, 2017)

PrincessFiona60 said:


> I've not been up, contracted Influenza A and have been sleeping round the clock for the last few days.  Missed two days of work.  I'm now on my long weekend, hopefully I can get back to work on Monday.



Use your long weekend to get some extra rest. 

Princess, when Poo was in the 7th grade, he got the flu right at the start of the Christmas vacation. Spent the whole vacation in bed, so sick. Didn't even want to open his presents. Finally was able to return to school Jan. 5th. Come the February winter school vacation he had a relapse. Stayed in bed the whole ten days. Went back to school and time for the Spring vacation. Another relapse. Missed the first two days of going back to school. Finally, June and school is out for the summer. I had my fingers crossed. I was so afraid that he was going to spend the whole summer in bed. He did lose a lot of weight. But the doctor said he was doing fine. He was washed out during the first half of the summer. But finally was able to perk up the last two weeks of August. Just in time to go back to school. 

Take care of yourself. The house will be long after you. 

I was up for 24 hours yesterday/last night. My daughter was supposed to take me out for my birthday luncheon. She is not feeling to good either. I was all ready to go (without any sleep). Here it is five p.m. and I still haven't had any sleep. I am now overtired. I want to sleep, but my eyes will not close. So here I sit with my eyes looking like slits. But I know if I lay down, they will pop wide open.


----------



## CWS4322 (Mar 11, 2017)

Been online shopping when I've been up. Got the most amazing briefs for my Mom from Tranquilityproducts.com (delivered the next day, no shipping, in a snow storm--holy crap). Love the wick-away pad. Found a Hoyer lift with sling for $300, (who knew I could get so excited about adult diapers and a Hoyer lift). I got my pressure cooker with smoker function  (The One Hour Indoor Pressure Smoker - Hammacher Schlemmer). Gotta put my credit card on ice. It is too much fun shopping when I can't sleep.


----------



## Cooking Goddess (Mar 11, 2017)

*CW* my cousin-once-removed was a voracious late-night TV shopper back in the 1990's. Ordered everything she could via 800-numbers. Wow, did she have a ton of "stuff" for us to clean out when she died!   Pace yourself. 



PrincessFiona60 said:


> I've not been up, contracted Influenza A and have been sleeping round the clock for the last few days.  Missed two days of work.  I'm now on my long weekend, hopefully I can get back to work on Monday.


Ooo, that can't be good for a heart patient in rehab.  Take care of yourself, PF, and blow off work if you aren't better by Monday. However, I really hope you're up for work come Monday.  ((hugs))


----------



## Greg Who Cooks (Mar 11, 2017)

I can't imagine much worse than online shopping while your awareness is drifting off, your judgement fading.

Almost as bad as PUI (posting while under the influence). Or worse.


----------



## caseydog (Mar 11, 2017)

Greg Who Cooks said:


> I can't imagine much worse than online shopping while your awareness is drifting off, your judgement fading.
> 
> Almost as bad as PUI (posting while under the influence). Or worse.



Either way, you are not going to remember what you did the next morning. 

CD


----------



## CWS4322 (Mar 12, 2017)

Greg Who Cooks said:


> I can't imagine much worse than online shopping while your awareness is drifting off, your judgement fading.
> 
> Almost as bad as PUI (posting while under the influence). Or worse.


You obviously have not had to spend 30-45 min to clean crap off your Mom's butt or worried about straining your back lifting her.  (Love it when it is just pee--TMI). Safety first and we want to avoid those UTIs. What else can I buy.... And I only get to get online after the Elders are in bed...so that's what....11:30 or midnight until 6 a.m.? My TIME!!! What can I find tonight for Mom...


----------



## Greg Who Cooks (Mar 15, 2017)

caseydog said:


> Either way, you are not going to remember what you did the next morning.


Until you get the items shipped to you and the purchases appear on your credit card bill.


----------



## Greg Who Cooks (Mar 15, 2017)

CWS4322 said:


> You obviously have not had to spend 30-45 min to clean crap off your Mom's butt or worried about straining your back lifting her.  (Love it when it is just pee--TMI). Safety first and we want to avoid those UTIs. What else can I buy.... And I only get to get online after the Elders are in bed...so that's what....11:30 or midnight until 6 a.m.? My TIME!!! What can I find tonight for Mom...


Wow I don't know where that came from, what did I do to insult your mother, or you?

My mother went into assisted care before I was called to take care of her, and in any case she had moved to a city hundreds of miles away during her final years--beyond my ability to care for her as she had cared for me when I was an infant.

I'm sorry if I touched a sensitive point for you.


----------



## CWS4322 (Mar 15, 2017)

Greg Who Cooks said:


> Until you get the items shipped to you and the purchases appear on your credit card bill.


Ahhhh--I have a pre-paid card I use for online shopping. I find what I want, transfer the funds, and then buy the item. No impulse buying. I hemmed and hawed getting the pressure cooker with smoker functions for 6 months. Since I still wanted it after 6 months, I went for it. The Hoyer was so that one of our favourite caregivers would come back and the "diapers" well, those made sense from so many different angles (preventing skin breakdown, odor reduction, etc) and CHEAPER than those we can buy locally.


----------



## Greg Who Cooks (Mar 15, 2017)

Your reply amuses me. I have no wish to antagonize you with a contrary reply so let's it stand with that.

Wow I sure love my Amazon Prime! 

But I am not subject to buying impulsivity. And I don't watch HSC and similar channels.


----------



## CWS4322 (Mar 16, 2017)

I am frantically cleaning my room looking for my Dad's digital camera. The last time I had it, I downloaded a pic my Dad took of my Mom and I on my birthday. Could've sworn it was on the table in the family room. Not. I have to find it before the a.m. It is my Mom's b'day and he will want it. Where, or where is it?


----------



## Cooking Goddess (Mar 16, 2017)

Oh Noes!  I'll send up a request to St. Anthony so that he helps you find it, *CW*. Any chance your Mom might have picked it up and set it down somewhere that you don't know about? In any event, I hope you find it soon.


----------



## caseydog (Mar 16, 2017)

I just finished working -- at 1:30 AM. I shot 8 cars today, then came home and edited them in Photoshop and uploaded them to my customer. I am now enjoying a cocktail, and contemplating either cooking some food, or going to bed. 

BTW, my birthday is in June, and I photographed my ideal birthday present, should you get the notion to buy me something...

.


----------



## CWS4322 (Mar 16, 2017)

Greg Who Cooks said:


> Your reply amuses me. I have no wish to antagonize you with a contrary reply so let's it stand with that.
> 
> Wow I sure love my Amazon Prime!
> 
> But I am not subject to buying impulsivity. And I don't watch HSC and similar channels.


I am living in a level of Dante's hell every day--just don't know when I wake up which level that is. Wish I could get all those shopping channels dumped from my Dad's channels--really--do we need all those shopping channels?


----------



## caseydog (Mar 16, 2017)

CWS4322 said:


> I am living in a level of Dante's hell every day--just don't know when I wake up which level that is. Wish I could get all those shopping channels dumped from my Dad's channels--really--do we need all those shopping channels?



Nope. But they are not going away, as long as they make a profit. All you can do is decide to ignore them. They only exist in your own world if you choose to let them exist. If you choose to not let them exist, then they don't exist. 

Cancer treatment pushed me into bankruptcy after about five years of trying to work a deal with the banks to pay my debt. I have been living on cash and a debit card for at least five years. Being self employed, that sometimes gets stressful. It is not unusual for me to be carrying a few thousand dollars of business related bills But, I deal with it. 

Surprisingly, my finances don't keep me awake at all. My problem is the random crap that I have no real interest in, but end up thinking about, anyway. 

CD


----------



## Addie (Mar 16, 2017)

CWS4322 said:


> Ahhhh--I have a pre-paid card I use for online shopping. I find what I want, transfer the funds, and then buy the item. No impulse buying. *I hemmed and hawed *getting the pressure cooker with smoker functions for 6 months. Since I still wanted it after 6 months, I went for it. The Hoyer was so that one of our favourite caregivers would come back and the "diapers" well, those made sense from so many different angles (preventing skin breakdown, odor reduction, etc) and CHEAPER than those we can buy locally.



I know the feeling. I want and need a new ironing board. I finally had to give my old antique one up. It just got too heavy for me to lift out of the closet and set up. 

Due to my sensitive skin, I only buy 100% cotton clothing, sheets, etc. So all my clothing needs to be ironed. And I also like to iron. 

Yeah, I know everyone. They have clothing that is polyester/cotton. And they require just too much extra care to prevent pilling and fuzzing than I am willing to put forth.


----------



## Chef Munky (Mar 16, 2017)

CWS4322 said:


> I am frantically cleaning my room looking for my Dad's digital camera. The last time I had it, I downloaded a pic my Dad took of my Mom and I on my birthday. Could've sworn it was on the table in the family room. Not. I have to find it before the a.m. It is my Mom's b'day and he will want it. Where, or where is it?



Check your Dad's room.
Knowing you the camera was put in a safe spot.

In this house the only safe spot is the kitchen junk drawer.It's       the go to drawer. Why do we have speaker wires when we don't even have a stereo? 
C'mon, we all have one, some are lucky and have 2.


----------



## Addie (Mar 16, 2017)

Chef Munky said:


> Check your Dad's room.
> Knowing you the camera was put in a safe spot.
> 
> In this house the only safe spot is the *kitchen junk drawer*.It's       the go to drawer. Why do we have speaker wires when we don't even have a stereo?
> C'mon, we all have one, some are lucky and have 2.



Mine is in the drawer with the odd dish towels that I don't use anymore but still too good to toss out or put in the rag bin. Hammer, pliers, thumbtacks,  100 ft. construction tape measurer, jar opener, and any other object that can't find a home. One of the drawers in that bank has nothing but pan covers for pans I no longer own. If I have to go to two junk drawers, out they go. Although, one does fit the small saute pan that came with no lid.


----------



## caseydog (Apr 5, 2017)

Well, I had a pretty good run of sleeping at night, but the last three nights, insomnia has come back.

Same problem -- can't get my brain to shut up. 

Last night, I was up until 3AM this morning. Tonight is looking the same. I'm tired, but can't fall asleep. So, here I am.

CD


----------



## Cooking Goddess (Apr 5, 2017)

Blame your Rangers.* 

I decided a while back that it was better to get up and do something, anything, than lay in bed and worry about not falling asleep. I was having issues last summer/fall, so I would get up and read something non-electronic, like a magazine or newspaper. Never the current book I was reading since the idea was to not get roped into "just one more chapter".  I'd get something to drink like milk or hot chocolate, and maybe a graham cracker or two. It didn't take long before I would get sleepy and head to bed...and fall asleep.

I'm going with my tummy being just a wee bit hungry waking me. Then again, I'll use just about any excuse to munch a little something. 

Hope you aren't up too much longer, *CD*.


* Or my Indians...:


----------



## caseydog (Apr 5, 2017)

Hey CG, I hope a throbbing finger isn't keeping you awake. 

CD


----------



## caseydog (Apr 5, 2017)

Oh, BTW CG, I am a _Rangers_ fan, a _Stars_ fan, and a _Mavricks_ fan, but not a _Cowboys_ fan. No, I am -- brace yourself -- a diehard *Steelers* fan. Bwaaahaaahaaa!

CD


----------



## Cooking Goddess (Apr 5, 2017)

It was my thumb that got dinged. It doesn't hurt, but thanks for the sympathy *CD*. There's a little notch dug into it, and a tiny bit of loose skin. I'll trim the flap of skin off with my cuticle nippers later. I find they come in handy for that purpose, or for clipping a small sliver out from under the skin. A little dose of rubbing alcohol on the blades (and a swipe at the spot) and I'm good to go.

And Steelers Schmeelers. It's not like Cleveland has a professional football team.  Himself is an alum of THE Ohio State University, so we've cheered for the Buckeyes forever. The three years that the Browns weren't in Cleveland were the three years our son played varsity football for his high school. Once we watched those kids give everything just for the love of the game, we couldn't go back to cheering for pro football.

On the other hand, I live and breathe baseball. My Mom gave me her love of the game. We would listen to them while doing dishes after supper each night during summer. Would end up on the screened back porch to listen to the rest of the game on nice summer nights. Listening to baseball is like spending a little time with my Mom even though she isn't here anymore. I bet she was cheering on the Tribe last fall from a bleacher seat in heaven.


----------



## caseydog (Apr 5, 2017)

Cooking Goddess said:


> And Steelers Schmeelers. It's not like Cleveland has a professional football team.



Down here in Texas, we tried to help you out by sending you the best and the brightest, "Johnny Football" Manziel.  I guess the browns just couldn't figure out how to use his superior talent, and exceptional judgement. 

CD


----------



## Cooking Goddess (Apr 5, 2017)

Thanks to the Johnny Football Experience, the Clowns didn't even want to take a look at Dak Prescott. Doesn't matter. Prescott played great his rookie year because he had good players around him. Can't make that claim for Cleveland's team.


----------



## di reston (Apr 12, 2017)

I used to sleep very well until one night in October, five years ago, the house was broken into. Lucas, our dog, started to bark in a frenzied way, and Pete, my OH and I woke up to see the burglers downstairs trying to hit Lucas before running off with the various things that they took with them ( pieces of silver, some of my jewellery and we found other items on the floor. They destroyed the locks on the front door in order to get in Insurance policies can never repair the fear and shock of a thing like that. Now, whenever Lucas barks in the night, I wake up and can't get back to sleep. I can't take sleeping pills because of other medications I have to take. I just watch the TV, and get through the day. But Lucas is an intrepid dog, and he's also a darn good guard dog too! It all happened at the time when migrant workers turned up to pick the grapes to go to the winery for pressing, no possible address or anything like that. They just took it and ran. I only hope that this never happens to you.

di reston


Enough is never as good as a feast   Oscar Wilde


----------



## Addie (Apr 12, 2017)

di reston said:


> I used to sleep very well until one night in October, five years ago, the house was broken into. Lucas, our dog, started to bark in a frenzied way, and Pete, my OH and I woke up to see the burglers downstairs trying to hit Lucas before running off with the various things that they took with them ( pieces of silver, some of my jewellery and we found other items on the floor. They destroyed the locks on the front door in order to get in Insurance policies can never repair the fear and shock of a thing like that. Now, whenever Lucas barks in the night, I wake up and can't get back to sleep. I can't take sleeping pills because of other medications I have to take. I just watch the TV, and get through the day. But Lucas is an intrepid dog, and he's also a darn good guard dog too! It all happened at the time when migrant workers turned up to pick the grapes to go to the winery for pressing, no possible address or anything like that. They just took it and ran. I only hope that this never happens to you.
> 
> di reston
> Enough is never as good as a feast   Oscar Wilde



Our pets always seem to know when something is wrong. Even if it is our health. And it doesn't have be the trusted family dog. Cats have been known to jump up on the owners bed and start pawing at their face to wake them up. They know when the weather is going to go awry. Birds have been seen to abandon the trees just seconds prior to an earthquake. 

I am so sorry that you had to go through that. And that it has left its' mark on you by affecting your sleep patterns now. Hopefully in time the memory will fade into the background and you can get back into a peaceful sleep pattern.


----------



## di reston (Apr 12, 2017)

One thing that I truly love about all of you is your real and heartfelt humanity. You are wonderful, humane and truly kind people who reach out to people in need of support. That's a rare thing in life. You have stood behind me in difficult times, and now you're doing the same thing again because the burglary was mentally damaging. Thank you, thank you, thank you and thank you again

Very affectionately   di reston


----------



## Addie (Apr 12, 2017)

di reston said:


> One thing that I truly love about all of you is your real and heartfelt humanity. You are wonderful, humane and truly kind people who reach out to people in need of support. That's a rare thing in life. You have stood behind me in difficult times, and now you're doing the same thing again because the burglary was mentally damaging. Thank you, thank you, thank you and thank you again
> 
> Very affectionately   di reston



I think for the most part, the members in this forum have good hearts. Ocasionally someone is having a bad day and just can't seem to find a kind word for anyone. But that is rare. Everyone has had some sort of heavy difficulty in their life. So when a member of the forum is having one, we respond immediately, knowing that we have been there ourselves. 

I recently got news of a very dear friend recently passed away. She lived on the other side of the country and I have such happy memories of spending time with her and her husband. So when you relate to us regarding your news about your OH, or your experience with having your home broken into, there is within all of us the ability to feel. For we too have been there. We do care about each other.


----------



## caseydog (Apr 12, 2017)

di reston said:


> I used to sleep very well until one night in October, five years ago, the house was broken into. Lucas, our dog, started to bark in a frenzied way, and Pete, my OH and I woke up to see the burglers downstairs trying to hit Lucas before running off with the various things that they took with them ( pieces of silver, some of my jewellery and we found other items on the floor. They destroyed the locks on the front door in order to get in Insurance policies can never repair the fear and shock of a thing like that. Now, whenever Lucas barks in the night, I wake up and can't get back to sleep. I can't take sleeping pills because of other medications I have to take. I just watch the TV, and get through the day. But Lucas is an intrepid dog, and he's also a darn good guard dog too! It all happened at the time when migrant workers turned up to pick the grapes to go to the winery for pressing, no possible address or anything like that. They just took it and ran. I only hope that this never happens to you.
> 
> di reston
> 
> ...



Sorry to hear about that. Burglaries where I live are almost always done when nobody is home. 

One thing I learned from a cop friend is that burglars may risk it with one dog, but two dogs usually will drive them away. When I had two dogs, one of them was a very lovable 75-pound mutt that had a deep bark that used to scare delivery guys and repairmen. 

So, maybe you need another dog -- one with a big-time bark. 

CD


----------



## Addie (Apr 13, 2017)

caseydog said:


> Sorry to hear about that. Burglaries where I live are almost always done when nobody is home.
> 
> One thing I learned from a cop friend is that burglars may risk it with one dog, but two dogs usually will drive them away. When I had two dogs, one of them was a very lovable 75-pound mutt that had a deep bark that used to scare delivery guys and repairmen.
> 
> ...



And granddaughter's cop husband told me that they hate little yappy dogs. If they don' have a gun with them, then they usually have to bend down to shut them up. And that takes their eyes of the possibility of a person approaching. 

So maybe a small dog with a deep bark. I would go for the dog with a deep bark any day over a small yappy one. Teddy is a small Maltese and boy can he bark. Also if he doesn't like you, he will nip at your heels until one of us grabs him. He doesn't bite, just nips, nips and nips. He won't stop until a family member makes or grabs him.


----------



## Addie (Apr 13, 2017)

I had a real hectic day yesterday. And I only got about four hours sleep the night before. So right after Jeopardy, I crashed into a really deep sleep. I took two Vicodin for the pain in my fingers at 8 p.m. At 11 p.m. the pain in my ring fingers was so painful, it woke me from a deep sleep. I ended up having to take a couple of more Vicodin. That is more Vicodin than I have had in the past six months. Here it is going on 2 a.m. and still wide awake. The pain in my right hand finger is gone. But my left hand ring finger is still in a deep throbbing pain. I took one more Vicodin. Doesn't seem to be helping. I think the pain is in the nerve. She hit it right with the needle while she was trying to find the  joint. At least it is not as painful when it woke me up. 

Patience Little Grasshopper, patience. Fortunately, I have a very high tolerance for pain. And this to shall pass.


----------



## di reston (Apr 13, 2017)

Thanks for your comments, and again, for your extremely caring attitude. I'm taking your advice. I've sourced a kennels here in Italy that breeds corgi's, and I'll get a girl. Lucas is a boy, and another one of the same size or larger would disrupt him too much. Corgi's are well known as making excellent guard dogs, but they don't tolerate adversarial situations, so we have to bear in mind that we take count of that - so, no male dogs, no dogs bigger than he is, but a nice lady friend that he can cope with. You gave me the ideal solution to the problem and it should work out ok. See, you're great folks with great big hearts. Thank you again

di reston


----------



## caseydog (Aug 8, 2017)

This thread kind of died, so I guess we are all sleeping well.

My sleep cycle is out of whack. I don't go to sleep until about 3am, and wake up late, as a result, unless I have to get up early for some reason. 

CD


----------



## Addie (Aug 8, 2017)

I know the feeling. I don't have to go to a job, the house is all clean, no dishes to do or meal to cook. So here I sit with a sleeping dog for company. Pirate is sound asleep. And there is nothing to really hold my interest on TV. 

I will probably fall asleep around six in the morning. That's when I look up and notice that it is daylight outside.


----------



## Cooking Goddess (Aug 8, 2017)

Well someone has to wake the birds up, *Addie*!  We've been up till around five at our place lately. Gonna cause problems next week when we have to leave the hotels by noon...and that eclipse isn't gonna wait for us to be up, fed, and dressed! 2:32 PM on the dot, whether we're there or not.


----------



## cjmmytunes (Aug 9, 2017)

I need to remember this thread for nights when I can't sleep.


----------



## caseydog (Jan 12, 2018)

Well, my sleep cycle is out of whack... again. 

Anyone else up? 

CD


----------



## Cooking Goddess (Jan 12, 2018)

Yup! You must know by now that we're vampires in this house! Himself always was a night owl. I'm no slouch when it comes to staying up late. So here we are...


----------



## rodentraiser (Jan 12, 2018)

My natural cycle seems to be 20 hours up, 12 hours sleeping regardless of what time it is. So now it's 3am here and I think I'll be up for the rest of the night and probably most of the day tomorrow.

I have a friend who says I'm turning into a vampire and I think he's right. 

This isn't normally a problem, but for the last couple of days I've had meds to pick up at the store, plus grocery shopping to do. Of the two grocery stores I was going to this month, one is open 6am to 1 am and the other is 24 hours. But the pharmacy is only open from 9am to 9pm and 9am is just when I'm getting to sleep. It took me three days to get those meds picked up and that was finally just because I remembered to set an alarm.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Jan 12, 2018)

Last night on the night shift, home now and wide awake.  I wasn't able to get on the computer all night as my orientee was working so hard. Consequently I had to find other things to do.


----------



## caseydog (Jan 13, 2018)

Yep, I'm up late, again. 

At least I have a new camera to tinker with, tonight. Although I can't really take any non-lame pictures inside my house, at night. 

CD


----------



## Cooking Goddess (Jan 13, 2018)

Not that I know enough about cameras, but what did you get? I'll shout it out to Himself, at which time I'll hear "oooo" and "ahhhh" from the other room.


----------



## caseydog (Jan 13, 2018)

Cooking Goddess said:


> Not that I know enough about cameras, but what did you get? I'll shout it out to Himself, at which time I'll hear "oooo" and "ahhhh" from the other room.



This is my "backup" camera, and one I use to get into tight places that my Nikon D4 can't get. Plus, it has 4K video, which my customers have been asking for. 

It is a Sony a6500, with a 16-50 zoom, which kind-of comes with the camera, and a 16mm f2.8 prime. It is mirrorless, so it is compact, but not so small that I feel like I'll drop it. Very solid -- magnesium alloy frame. Oh, and with an adapter, I can use my Nikon professional lenses on it. Icing on the cake. 

I'm not a Sony fan, and usually prefer Nikon or Canon, but I have to say, this particular Sony outperforms the Nikon and Sony similar offerings. 

I already have an assignment that will pay for 1/3 of it -- about one-hour of work next Wednesday. I got the assignment today -- lucky coincidence. 

If Himself is interested, here is more info...

https://www.sony.com/electronics/interchangeable-lens-cameras/ilce-6500-body-kit

CD


----------



## Cooking Goddess (Jan 13, 2018)

I told Himself I wasn't sharing the link. He asked "why not" in a little-boy voice.  He can't even think of getting a new toy until we replace my car. BTW, he said those are very nice cameras. I think you two could be dangerous if we all lived close to one another. And my budget might be blown.  Enjoy, have fun, and happy shooting.


----------



## caseydog (Jan 13, 2018)

Cooking Goddess said:


> I told Himself I wasn't sharing the link. He asked "why not" in a little-boy voice.  He can't even think of getting a new toy until we replace my car. BTW, he said those are very nice cameras. I think you two could be dangerous if we all lived close to one another. And my budget might be blown.  Enjoy, have fun, and happy shooting.



Although in some ways, it is a new toy, I wouldn't have bought it if I couldn't see it paying for itself, and rather quickly. When I was a much younger photographer, I owned a whole lot of equipment. I own a whole lot less equipment, now. These days, if it isn't earning me money, I don't own it. If I need something special for one job, I rent it, and can usually bill my customer for the rental. 

But, having said that, I am looking forward to playing with it this weekend. 

CD


----------



## Addie (Jan 14, 2018)

My sleep patterns seem to follow my pain patterns. I was up for two days, 24 hours each straight. Then I finally fell asleep about five yesterday morning, and slept right through two visits from the nurse while he changed my dressings. And here I go again. Although sitting here at the computer seems to make me sleepy. More so than just lying in bed staring at the TV. I would like to be awake today when the nurse shows up this morning at least.


----------



## caseydog (Apr 19, 2019)

Time to give this thread a little bump. 

I went to bed  couple hours ago, but couldn't fall asleep, so I got up. My brain wouldn't shut up, so I needed some distractions -- so here I am. 

I just read my last post here, and it was about a new camera that I am now selling. 

It's a good camera -- it takes good pictures, but just too vastly different from my primary camera (Nikon D4), that I just can't handle all the menus and buttons without wasting a lot of time. The batteries are only good for about 250-300 shots, too. I am used to getting 3,000 shots on my D4. 

So, I'm going to sell it for a loss, and pick up a used D4 for a second camera. 

Anyone else hanging out? 

CD


----------



## Caslon (Apr 20, 2019)

The latest. Probiotics AND the hormone melatonin in one pill.  Your stomach gets healthy bacteria overnight and you get vivid dreams too!


----------



## caseydog (Apr 20, 2019)

Caslon said:


> The latest. Probiotics AND the hormone melatonin in one pill.  Your stomach gets healthy bacteria overnight and you get vivid dreams too!



I take a medicine once a day that if you miss one dose, you have very vivid dreams. Although, I have pretty vivid, and very weird dreams most nights, with or without meds. 

Lucky for me, I don't have nightmares. Just really vivid, and sometimes very weird dreams. It is not unusual for me to wake up and think, "How did my brain make that one up?" 

CD


----------



## Caslon (Apr 20, 2019)

Vivid dreams are a known common side effect of melatonin.  Count me in.  Not sure why some company came up with the idea to combine probiotics and a vivid dream inducing hormone into pills. Ya got me there.


----------



## Addie (Apr 20, 2019)

I have my sleep pattern all screwed up. I think it is because I fell into a really deep depression Wednesday night. I have done everything I can think of to come out of it. When I woke up I was so excited. I was all dressed and ready to go by nine a.m. My appointment wasn't until one p.m. 

I was suppose to have my final fitting for my prosthetic this past Wednesday. My transportation never showed up or even called. So yesterday it all caught up with me. I slept the whole 24 hours away and woke up at four a.m. today, Saturday. 

I don't know what I would have done without Pirate here. A lot of the other residents in the building were knocking on the door wanting to know how was I doing with the new leg. He kept everyone at bay. He finally put a note on the door telling everyone I am sleeping. It was nice of them to care, but I am not ready to face the reality of it all yet. It was like when I first looked under the covers last July and saw just the one leg again. 

So here I am, wide awake, but for how long, I don't know. I think I will indulge in doing some housework. That should keep me busy and out of trouble. My new appointment is this coming Wednesday. I am trying my best to not dwell on it. Even though I only use the sink to wash my glasses, I think I will try to clean the bathroom today. Pirate thinks because he is the only one that uses that room now, he has his own private bathroom. Who knows, I might even try to take that first shower. Right now I have a nurse that comes in three times a week to give me a sponge bath in my bed. 

There are just too many complications and needs when you lose a limb.


----------

